# [SOLVED] Trying to install windows vista 32 bit



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello having problems. 
I have an Asus crosshair am2 n force 590. Cpu amd 6400. 2 vga 8800gtx 768.
I have 4 GB ramcorsair. Psu Tagan 1100 w% I have 3 Dvd rom drive. 2 blue rays 1 sata and one ide. the last one is ide. 2 ide all together. one sats. I have 3 sata hard drives. 2 500GB 1 is 150GB. The 150GB is the boot drive. 
My question is and problem is I can not boot the system. It hangs and craches. On errors. I up dated the bios to the new version. I tryed different dvd rom and hard drives. Everything ran for a one day. Trying to install Window Vista 32 bit. I allso tryed to install xp pro. I want Vista. I know the hardware works in my other system for testing. I check for errors on the ram and the hard drive. Every thing is good. I can boot in DOS with the disk I mad with Western digital tool. When I try to boot from dvd and it stops and sometimes reboots. I took everything out what I don't need to see if I can boot that way. Does the same. I tred the different dvd roms drive. I tryed diffrent cd windows install disk. I can not load Windows any version. I have seen this be for. I try to install windows vista 64 bit. The sony blue ray does't support that version of windows. So I am trying to install vista 32 bit.
thanks any idea I try to give more info to you. thanks Dean:wave:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

did you install the sata drivers at the first vista install screen or at the F6 prompt for XP


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*



blackduck30 said:


> did you install the sata drivers at the first vista install screen or at the F6 prompt for XP


Yes I tryed to install the sata driver in xp the crash with blue screen. I vista I can not get to that point. I need to boot first. it tryes to load driver but then fails


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

try loading with just 1 stick of ram in


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

I tryed one stick of ram in win xp it just sit nothing happens black screen in vista it re boots itselt over and over


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

maybe just try stripping it down to bare essentials and seeing if it is one component that is causing it. So CPU, 1video card, 1 stick of ram 1 vista hard drive. If that works then add 1 item at a time until it fails


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

I tryed that first I have just put the parts needed in just to get up and running. I have also tryed changing the parts and still does the same thing. The parts works I have tested it in an other system and works. It looks like it fails at when the disk tryes to boot the cd then the system stops. The post is ok. I do not get any errors. One thing I is that after it boots I have to hold down the enter key then It goes a little forther then stops.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard,where you can get a good look at it with
video
ram
cpu
speaker


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

that was one of things I tryed evertyhing look ok and run ok. It does the same thing. 
The hardware looks look good. I just can't boot the disk does the same stop when It tryes to run. Everthing run ok a one point. It look like it fails at the cd rom to load the next set then stop. It did the same thing when I tryed to install vista 64 bit. Is that the cd rom drive did not support that os. So I look it out of the loop. Then It work. I tryed a lot of things I just know where to start looking for problem. It seem like something is shutting thing off maybe.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

windows inicially loads to ram and hands over to the h/d on the first reboot
if you are installing on a sata drive
you may need to load a driver with f6 when it asks
or it may be a bios misconfiguration stopping it seeing the h/drive
vista has the sata driver but not the chipset driver usually and the sata needs to be set as ide in the bios


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

I can not load drivers yet because I have not got to that point in winsows. When I put the disk in it tryes to load or boot but then stops the cd rom and hard drive not blinking.
At one point I get a little ferther in xp when i load the drivers then blue screen crach. I have change the bios setting one by one. I see the hard drive in the bios. I have also chage that ide in the bios. I also up dated to the new version. I throught the bios had crash so I up dated it. You are right vista has the sata driver. I have set the sata as ide
It does the same stops


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

take out all but 1 stick of ram and make sure it is seated don't rely on the clips clicking over it is not always seated
stick with vista for now
clear the drive with dban before attempting the install and only have the hard drive you are you are loading to connected
http://dban.sourceforge.net/


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

I took out all ram but one and it is seated. I have all so moved the ram in different bank. 
I had change the board just to see if anything does the same thing. I made sure the drive is clear. I took everything but what I need to boot with still can not boot the disk.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

have you tried the disk on another computer to see if the disk is the problem


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

Yes I have tryed the drive in another system work with no errors. I have also tried another drive it does the same. I do not think the drive, ram. vido. board or the power supply and dvd rom is bad. I tested everything again in another system works. And I replaced all of the thing above to see if anything would be diffrent. I see everythig in the bios. fine. The ony thing I can do is boot in dos or dos cd with WD tool for the drive and dban. so far that is it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

i was refering to the windows disk has to if you checked in another computer that the actual disk is not the problem


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

yes the disk works in my other system I can boot fine. I have other disk to can they have been tested to to work. I found the on microsoft web site. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928633. I am go to give that a try


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

I tryed the ide controler with the hard drive and still can not boot. The cd drive can read the disk when in ide. I get the set up. Then stops 10 sec later. thanks Dai and all of you for your help. Anything ideas?. I am waiting on a answer from asus.com.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

try for a firmware update on one of the dvd drives,you will probably have to put it in another computer to do it


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

thanks I did that 3 months ago I got the new ver on the drive everything is up tp date. 
I am running out of things to try. thanks dai


----------



## vdub1.8t (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

Have you tried going into the bios and setting the boot order to the cd-rom only?


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

Yes I tried the bios cd rom only. I have changed the order. I can boot in dos with the cd.
thanks I am going to try a few more things tomarrow. I know the cd works I get the set up screen the stops.No error codes just stops.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

in the bios is the drive set to be detected as a cd drive the default is usually auto


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

hello all I did some more testing and the board is dead again. I have exchange this board 3 times. asus590. crosshair. I need to buy a diffrent board I like asus boards I have a lot of them. This is the first board I got bad from them. I need a amd m2 board. price is ok. I can spend 300 or more on a good board. I have been reading a lot of reviews and a lot of problem with the other baords. What would you recomand and think. of other boards are good thanks any ifo Dean


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

don't know much about amd as always used intel
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=591&l4=0&model=1751&modelmenu=2


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

thanks I looked at the asus looks ok but from what I have been reading is a lot of problems with the boards from all kinds. I was looking at the MSI K9A2 Platinum board. 
It may look better and stable to run. The reviews are better. http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K9A2_Platinum&class=mb
any thoughts thanks for any info I think.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

i cannot comment on it never used msi boards and never used amd


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

Hi Well I had to rma 3 boards back from asus all the same can not install windows. 
any thoughts or option on what to do next. I would like a get a working board. I think I have bad luck with these boards. I tryed msi did not work. thanks Dean


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

look at the x38 chipset


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

Hi!I had a problem like this,but i tried to install xp...i thought that it's because of hardware(because it's about 10 years old :р ),but then one my friend help me,he changes some configurations in bios and thats all...


----------



## dbuttner (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

Hi sorry it took so long I have fixed this problem It was a bad cpu prossor I had exchange 3 
of them. I had also exchange everything 3 time and the board. I took it to 3 shops and no luck. I took it back to my school and ran some test. For the next time I just got this software called Quick Tech Pro here is the web site www.uxd.com
It will same me a lot of time. thank you all for you help i hope this will help others


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trying to install windows vista 32 bit*

glad you have it sorted


----------

